# wenn/wann



## Abedul_2f

Hola a todos,

Siempre me confundo entre "wenn" y "wann". Me podríais decir si en las siguientes oraciones debo usar "wenn" o por el contrario "wann"?
También tengo dudas sobre dónde colocar el verbo.

"Die Geschichte beginnt wann/wenn der Protagonist kommt in seine Geburtsstadt zu Besuch bei seiner Familie." oder "Die Geschichte beginnt wann der Protagonist in seine Geburtsstadt kommt zu Besuch bei seiner Familie."?

En esta oración me pasa lo mismo:
"Die Geschichte beginnt wann/wenn der Protagonist sieht auf die Uhr und sieht, dass er spät nach Hause will kommen.

Danke schön!!


----------



## Pen-dragon

Hallo Abedul!

Wann = Cuando

Wenn = Si (como "Ob", pero con diferentes usos)

No soy nativa, pero creo que la frase correcta es...

"Die Geschichte beginnt wann der Protagonist in seine Geburtsstadt kommt."

... porque al utilizar una conjunción - wann - debes colocar el segundo verbo de la oración al final de la frase.

Lo mismo sucede en tu otra oración, en este caso con la conjunción "dass":

"Die Geschichte beginnt wann der Protagonist sieht auf die Uhr und sieht, dass er spät nach Hause kommen will.

NOTA: ¿No queda repetitivo dos veces "sehen" casi uno al lado del otro? ¿No habría otro verbo con un sentido similar que se pudiera utilizar? Por ejemplo, en lugar de "ve que llegará tarde" algo como "se da cuenta de que llegará tarde". ¡Pero no me lo pidas en alemán!

De lo que no estoy segura es de "in seine" en la primera oración, aunque pienso que con un verbo de movimiento debe usarse el Akusativ, tal como has hecho. Die Präpositionen und die Deklinationen sind meine Alpträume!


----------



## Abedul_2f

Muchas gracias Pen-dragon. Soy una recién principiante con el alemán y me vuelvo loca con el orden de las palabras. He seguido tu consejo y he cambiado un "sehen" por "merken". Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pen-dragon

_Merken, _¡perfecto!

Tchüss!


----------



## Demurral

Pen-dragon said:


> Hallo Abedul!
> 
> Wann = Cuando
> 
> Wenn = Si (como "Ob", pero con diferentes usos)
> 
> ... porque al utilizar una conjunción - wann - debes colocar el segundo verbo de la oración al final de la frase.



Aquí creo que a *Pen-Dragon* se le ha coldado una...!!

_Wann_ es nada más el pronombre interrogativo ¿cuándo? (Wann beginnt die Party?).

"Wenn" es una conjunción que (puede) introducir una subordinada temporal (Die Party beginnt, wenn ich will!). 
También puede, sin embargo, tener un sentido condicional, pero eso depende del contexto/interpretación. (Man wird fast komisch angesehen, wenn du auf den boden ein Papier wirfst).

"Ob" apenas lo conozco, pero yo lo he visto usado mayormente como el "si" de una pregunta indirecta, y no como una marca de "condicional" (Er fragte, ob du mitkommen wollte).

ASÍ QUE:
--Die Geschichte beginnt, WENN der Protagonist in seine Geburtsstadt kommt.
Las subordinadas están, en alemán, SIEMPRE separadas del resto de la frase con una coma escrita, se corte o no el hilo de voz cuando se dice/habla la frase) (Lo has hecho bien, pero... TRUCO! ----> Verbo de movimiento- ¿*A*dónde?- *A*kkusativ /// Verbo sin movimiento - ¿*D*ónde?- *D*ativ).

--Die Geschichte beginnt wann/wenn der Protagonist kommt in seine Geburtsstadt zu Besuch bei seiner Familie.
Si esta frase significa "La historia empienza cuando el protagonista viene/va a su ciudad natal para visitar a su familía", yo lo escribiría: Die Geschichte beginnt, wenn der Protagonist in seine Geburtsstadt kommt, um seine Familie zu besuchen.

--Die Geschichte beginnt wann der Protagonist sieht auf die Uhr und sieht, dass er spät nach Hause kommen will.
 Die Geschichte beginnt, WENN der Protagonist sieht auf die Uhr und merkst, dass er spät nach Hause ANkommen(llegar, creo que va mejor no?) WIRD. 
El orden, correcto. Pero habías escrito que cuando ve el reloj se da cuenta de que _Quiere_ llegar tarde!! Supongo que querías decir que IBA a llegar tarde... Ò.Ó Englisch ist immer in unsren Köpfe!

Vaya parrafón...lo siento!!
Ich hoffe, dass diese Korrekturen nicht zu spät kommen!

Auf Wiederlesen!


----------



## sokol

Pen-dragon said:


> Wann = Cuando
> 
> Wenn = Si (como "Ob", pero con diferentes usos)


Corecto. 



Pen-dragon said:


> "Die Geschichte beginnt wann der Protagonist in seine Geburtsstadt kommt."


Lo siento, pero eso esta falso.

En todas las frasas que Abedul ha escribido se uso "wenn".

Ich kann es leider nicht auf Spanisch erklären.
In solchen Sätzen wird wohl auf Spanisch immer "cuando" verwendet (bzw. vermute ich das jetzt einmal), die deutsche Sprache lässt hier aber nur "wenn" zu - man könnte zwar auch "als" verwenden, "wann" wäre aber eindeutig falsch.

"Wann" entspricht nur dann "cuando", wenn man nach dem Zeitpunkt, der Zeit fragt:
"Wann kommst du?" - "So gegen 8."
"Wann" kann zwar auch eine Konjunktion sein ("wenn ich das nur gleich gewusst hätte!"), meistens aber ein Interrogativpronomen.
Für Anfänger wäre es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, vorerst "wann" nur bei Fragen und "wenn" nur als Konjunktion zu verwenden; das entspricht allerdings nicht genau der sprachlichen Praxis.

"Wenn" ist eine Konjunktion, bzw. kann damit zumindest nie nach dem Zeitpunkt gefragt werden:
"Wenn du ankommst, dann ruf mich bitte an." - "Por favor, llama me cuando llegas*)."

Pues, el uso de "cuando - si" y "wann - wenn" no es el mismo ... es muy difícil tambien por alemanohablantes aprender el uso de "cuando - si". 

*) No se si presente esta correcto.


----------



## Pen-dragon

Eres un fenómeno, Demurral! Danke sehr!

Suerte que has aparecido para ayudar a Abedul de verdad. 

El doble uso de "wenn" resulta particularmente confuso.

Ach! No he visto ese "will" tan evidente.

Nada, que tengo el alemán más oxidado de lo que pensaba. 

Auf Wiederlesen!


----------



## Pen-dragon

Danke auch, Sokol!

Guck mal:

"Por favor, llámame cuando llegues" 

Hier du sollst die "presente de subjuntivo" (Konjuktiv Präsens) benutzen.


----------



## Abedul_2f

Muchas gracias a todos!! Sí que habéis llegado a tiempo!!
Danke schön!!


----------



## Falkon

Buenas 
Siento reabrir el tema pero esque tenía una duda referente a este tema "wenn"/"wann", y vi mejor reabrirlo que abrir uno nuevo.

El asunto es, "wann" se utiliza cuando se quiere preguntar por un hecho en el tiempo (cuando algo ocurrió, ocurre o ocurrirá), ya sea una oración simple o subordinada. 
--Wann bist du nach Wien gekommen?
--Können sie mir sagen, wann der nächste Zug nach inssbruck abfährt?

Pero absolutamente siempre que se vea una interrogación, debe utilizarse "wann"?, por ejemplo:
--Warum antwortest du nie, "wann" ich dich das frage?
--Was hat dir deine Mütter gesacht, "wann" sie dich gesehen hat?
En estos casos creo que no se está preguntando por un "cuando" (¿Cuando te lo pregunto? o ¿Cuando ella te vio?, sino por una causa en la primera o por un objeto en la segunda (CD), ¿se seguiría usando "wann"?. Esque, pese a ser interrogaciones, desde mi punto de vista (que supongo que estará equivocado, pero queria aclararmelo) usaría:
--Warum antwortest du nie, "wenn" ich dich das frage?
--Was hat dir meine Mütter gesagt, als sie dich gesehen hat?.

Y esque hay un caso que no comprendo del todo, y es el siguiente:
--Rufst du mich an, wann du wieder zurück bist?. ¿Me llamarás cuando estes de vuelta? es el único sentido que le veo como subordinada, pero aquí tampoco se está preguntado por algo en el tiempo.

Muchas gracias


----------

